# Lindsay Lohan von Stalker bedroht!



## Mandalorianer (17 Dez. 2010)

*Ihre Familie ist in großer Sorge
Lindsay Lohan von Stalker bedroht!​*

Die Schauspielerin und Sängerin Lindsay Lohan (24) wird offenbar in der Reha-Klinik, in der sie sich seit Ende September befindet, von einem Stalker bedroht. Das berichtete nun tmz.com. Laut Quellen aus ihrem familiären Umfeld wurde Lindsay durch Telefonanrufe und SMS von einem Unbekannten belästigt.

In diesen machte der vermeintliche Stalker abschätzige Kommentare über Lindsays Therapie und über ihre Familie. Außerdem behauptete er Lindsay ständig beobachten zu können und genau zu wissen, wo sie untergebracht sei. Ganz schön unheimlich.

Die Sorge von Lindsays Umfeld und auch vonseiten der Klinik ist so groß, dass Lindsay nun in einen anderen Trakt mit höheren Sicherheitsstandards verlegt worden sein soll. Auch wurden ihre Ausgänge deutlich eingegrenzt. Wer hinter diesen Anrufen und SMS steckt, ist noch unklar. 


* Ich was nicht 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## syd67 (18 Dez. 2010)

da muss wohl jemand auf ausgedoerrte junkies stehen


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2010)

hauptsache man hat was für die Medien ....

gefühlvolles Verständnis für die Arme, der es ja so schlecht geht ......


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2010)

der Preis des Prominent-Seins


----------

